# Westpfalz-Weiher...



## JoergK (22. Juni 2009)

Hi zusammen,

möchte Euch heute auch mal unser Teichprojekt vorstellen.

Entstanden ist er letztes Jahr, nach anfänglich erbittertem Widerstand meiner besseren Hälfte,  
aber inzwischen ist Sie die erste und schnellste beim Fische füttern. 

Für die Grundanlage (Loch buddeln, Umrandung, Folie...) hatten wir uns 'ne Firma geholt, die das innerhalb einer knappen Woche bewerkstelligt hat.

Loch gebuddelt, Umrandung betoniert, EPDM-Folie reingelegt und verklebt.
   
Anschlüsse für Bodenablauf, Seitenablauf und Skimmer wurden sicherheitshalber mal vorgesehen,
obwohl ich nach wie vor auf einen filterlosen Betrieb in ein, zwei Jahren hoffe. :beeten

Dann bis zur ersten Kante gefüllt, derweil den Bachlauf angelegt...
  

Die Ersten Bewohner im vollen Teich...
  

EINEN kapitalen Fehler haben die Jungs dann gemacht:
ungewaschenen Kies in den Flachbereich gekippt...
Hätte ihnen am liebsten 
 

hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Bachlaufbau mit Sandsteinumrandung..
   

Inzwischen sieht es so aus:
  

Wasser ist grün, am üppigen Pflanzenwachstum arbeiten wir noch ,
den Fischies scheint es trotzdem gut zu gehen und die Wasserwerte sind auch halbwegs ok.

Also Zeit für ein Feierabend- am Teich..

Gruss Jörg


----------



## scholzi (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Westpfalz-Weiher...*

 Jörg.....
supi Teich hast du dir da angelget....gefällt mir richtig gut
auch der Bachlauf...




JoergK schrieb:


> Entstanden ist er letztes Jahr, nach anfänglich erbittertem Widerstand meiner besseren Hälfte,


lass mich raten....deine Frau wollte ein 

 


JoergK schrieb:


> EINEN kapitalen Fehler haben die Jungs dann gemacht:
> ungewaschenen Kies in den Flachbereich gekippt...


War bei mir auch so....hat ca. 5 bis 6 Wochen gedauert bis die Suppe wieder klar war.


JoergK schrieb:


> Also Zeit für ein Feierabend- am Teich..


übertreibs nicht, sonst siehst du


----------



## unicorn (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Westpfalz-Weiher...*

hallo Jörg,

der Teich ist echt klasse - aber am besten gefällt mir der Bachlauf


----------



## JoergK (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Westpfalz-Weiher...*

Hi Leutz,

Danke für die Blümchen...

Finde aber auch, daß sich beim Bachlauf unser Teichbauer richtig viel Mühe gegeben hat.

Hier noch'n aktuelles Bild:
 

Ich war zunächst seeehr skeptisch wegen der Idee mit dem Sandstein, weil alle Gartenteiche und Bachläufe, die ich so bisher gesehen hatte, quasi IMMER mit Kies und Kieselsteinen eingefasst waren.
So war es halt im Kopf :crazy

Er meinte dann, hier in der Gegend ist sehr viel Sandstein, das passt scho...
Jetzt bin ich froh, daß ich mich hab überzeugen lassen!

Hier noch'n paar Eindrücke vom letzten Winter:
'Quelle'  und Bach bei -20°C
   

Freibad im Eiswasser:crazy
 

@Robert:

nö, ein Blumenbeet wollte Sie auch nicht.
Einen Whirlpool hätte Sie genommen, so mit Heizung, Blubber und Chlorwasser....
Der kommt jetzt in die nächste 10-Jahres-Planung...

ach noch was...
mit einigen  hat man viel mehr Fische im Teich
und trotzdem kein Problem mit dem Wasser...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## unicorn (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Westpfalz-Weiher...*

und ich dachte immer, Sandstein wird von Wasser mit der Zeit aufgelöst 
man (Frau) lernt eben nie aus.

Aber die Amsel hat ja nerven - bei -20° baden..........


----------



## JoergK (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Westpfalz-Weiher...*

Hi Manuela,

jo, das dachte ich auch, hab mich dann aber belehren lassen,
dass es 2 Sorten gibt: 'harten' und 'weichen' Sandstein 

Der sogenannte 'weiche' ist der, den so normalerweise in Wald und flur hier rumliegt, oder den man beim buddeln in der Erde findet.
Der geht nicht, den löst es nach einem Winter auf.

Der 'harte' stammt ursprünglich aus Steinbrüchen und wurde zum Mauern verwendet.
Die Steine bei mir sind zu 98% kleingeklopfte Bruchsteine von
abgerissenen Sandsteinhäusern, kriegt man hier recht günstig.

Die restlichen 2% sind (ähm, eher waren) aus dem Garten zusammengesammelte Stücke, so nach dem Motto 'wird schon gehen'...

Nach DEM Winter haben die allerdings das 'Stein' aus dem Namen gestrichen 

Auch 'Mann' müsste öfters mal hören...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## JoergK (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Westpfalz-Weiher...*

Update,

so, wir haben Neuzugänge bekommen.

seit gestern tummeln sich noch 4 Shubukin und ein Schwarm Elritzen, so ca 14 Stück, im Teich.
Meine bessere Hälfte war ganz :freu :freu und 

Ganz im Gegensatz zu den Orfen letztes Jahr, die erst mal 4 Tage verschwunden waren,
ist diese Truppe gleich mit dabei. Ist einfach herrlich anzusehen,
wie sich die kleinen Elritzen völlig ungeniert und respektlos
mit den vier mal größeren Orfen um die anderthalb Teelöffel Flockenfutter
balgen, die wir täglich 'zufüttern'
Die Shubukin sind da schon ruhiger, aber auch mit dabei.

Damit ist der Besatz jetzt erst mal komplett.

Mal sehen, ob ich mit der Menge auch auf Dauer ohne Filter auskommen !? 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## scholzi (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Westpfalz-Weiher...*

 jörg


JoergK schrieb:


> mit einigen  hat man viel mehr Fische im Teich
> und trotzdem kein Problem mit dem Wasser...


das ist ja mal ne geile Idee den Fischbesatz zu verdoppeln...




JoergK schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ich mit der Menge auch auf Dauer ohne Filter auskommen !?


Ich wette mal dagen...zumindest wenn du immer bis zu Grund gucken willst:smoki
Die 4 Goldfische sind sehr Liebebedürftig und verzehnfachen sich in 5 Jahren und kacken natürlich auch dementsprechend


JoergK schrieb:


> Einen Whirlpool hätte Sie genommen, so mit Heizung, Blubber und Chlorwasser....
> Der kommt jetzt in die nächste 10-Jahres-Planung...




baden 


Fische gucken und 

 Biertrinken stell ich mir auch super vor


----------



## JoergK (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Westpfalz-Weiher...*

Kleines Update...

inzwischen wächst, grünt und blüht so ziemlich alles.

 

von unseren 4 __ Shubunkin sind nur noch 3 übrig, 

der vierte wurde gleich in der 2. Nacht von __ Reiher, Krähen oder sonstigem Viehzeugs geschnappt. Wenn ich einen erwisch, ist er fällig

Die übrigen drei haben heute das erste mal aus der Hand gefressen :freu :freu

und gleich die 'alten' mitgebracht. Bisher sind die Orfies nie so nah herangekommen, scheinbar mussten sie erst von den Goldies lernen 

Fütterung der __ Raubfische...

   

Ach ja, das arme, fast ganz abgefressene __ Laichkraut hab ich auch mal vor gefräßigen Goldies geschützt 2
Ist zwar optisch nicht der Bringer, hoffe aber, es regeneriert sich ein wenig.
   



Gruß Jörg


----------



## scholzi (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Westpfalz-Weiher...*

 Jörg...
schöne Bilder

Sag mal....wie oft und wieviel fütterst du deine 5 Fische 
du hast leichte Schaumbildung auf der Wasseroberfläche, was ein Nachweis von zu viel Proteinen im Wasser ist....


----------



## JoergK (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Westpfalz-Weiher...*

Hi Robert,

jo, den Eiweißschaum hatten wir schon letztes Jahr, deshalb hab ich mir auch den Skimmer installiert.
Der zieht das Zeugs über Tag zusammen, abends schöpf ich es dann raus -> manueller EWS 

Und das, obwohl wir eigentlich meinen, sehr dezent zu füttern 

Täglich gibt es so ca 1 Teelöffel Te**aPond Flocken.
So haben wir seit letztem Jahr eine (!) Dose (180 Gramm) verfüttert, sonst nix.

Die Wasserwerte sind auch ok, so dass ich denke, es könnte hauptsächlich  pflanzliches Eiweiß sein.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## JoergK (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Westpfalz-Weiher...*

inzwischen hat sich Nachwuchs eingestellt...:freu :freu

 

Unsere arme Goldie-Dame hat es also noch geschafft, bevor sie entwendet wurde.
Jetzt schwimmen die kleinen schon munter mit den Elritzen um die Wette


Auch die Zwergleins von Ina haben ihr Plätzchen gefunden und wurden gleich inspiziert....
   

Jetzt haben sie viiieeel Platz zum wachsen.   

Vielen lieben  nochmal dafür.


Die Neuzugänge haben sich auch gut eingelebt, sind immer (neu)gierig...

  

mit den Nac*h*tfotos muss ich abr noch'n bischen üben..

 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## niri (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Westpfalz-Weiher...*

Hi Jörg,

die Zwergis haben bei dir ein tolles Teichzuhause gefunden , auch dir vielen Dank für das schön bebilderte Feedback ! Und Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs .

LG
Ina


----------

